# Cheapest Car Rental Dubai



## Smythy82 (Sep 24, 2013)

I need to rent a car for one month. The quotes I am receiving are all over the place... who is the cheapest car rental in Dubai!


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Budget are cheap. I use them when we need a second car.


----------



## paradisecircus (Sep 28, 2013)

Alemad next to mall of the emirates was offering a mazda 2 i believe for around 1500 a month. Jumeirah rental car in karama has mazda 3 for 1800. You may want to check the mileage limit if you're gonna use the car frequently as many of them will charge you for extra kilometers. These two accept a cash deposit if you don't have a credit card as well.


----------



## Smythy82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I got a corrolla 1.6 with Hertz for 1700AED. They had a slight reduction for working with my company. They took 1050AED deposit and it must be a creditcard. Debit cards no good. If your visa is in progress, like mine was, forget about renting a card. You have to have an UAE license. This a a quick fix for most countries but only when you have your visa fully complete. I put my wife on as the driver as she is still operating on a holiday visa.


----------



## paradisecircus (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice to know, will check with Hertz, also looking for a car. I'm on a holiday visa but have UAE driving license, this combination has been working so far.


----------

